# RIP Dad



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Today my Father went home to Heaven.
I will miss him dearly. From an early age he had me in a boat with him.
So yes he is responsible for my love and passion for fishing.
He moved to Lake Livingson in 83 and loved the lake.
Please keep my Mom and family in your prayes.
DB


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers sent bud and God speed to your Father. Lost mine 13 years ago and I think of him always.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Prayers for sure. I dread the day....... Sincere condolences.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. My dad did the same with me. Still running his boat after we lost him 15 years ago. Don't let the sorrow keep you from doing what you did together. I took me a while to get back on the water.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to here prayers sent but amen going to heaven.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers go out for you and your family.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. ..


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Sorry for your lost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Take care dbullard, my prayers are going up for your family.
God speed.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Condolences to you and your family and friends sir.It's not an easy thing at all.Hopefully the time will come as it has for me when you think of him it brings a smile,although at the same time you miss him.take care.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Hang in there. Be strong for your family. It's ok to cry. You will always have those memories and they will carry you through this. I will pray for you and your family.
Bud


----------



## Notch8 (Apr 24, 2013)

Prayer sent. Continue to do the things yall loved to do. He will always be with you.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Prayers sent, God Bless you and your family!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

sorry for your loss dwayne


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss, Dwayne.


----------



## MOCITY1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*dad*

May god bless you and your family.The good times will always be there.I am just getting back to fishing livingston after 30 years.My dad use to take us there all the time and i now catch myself going by places like Stanfords,and Big johns marina.Of course there not there anymore but that cove where i caught that big cat will always be there and that smile on my dad's face...He passed 11 years ago but memories last forever.God bless you Dbullard.


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

*DAD*

Sorry for your LOSS... PRAYERS SENT...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

So sorry, for your loss...you will meet, again!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am sorry Dwayne. I lost both of my parents in the last year. What helps me is to be grateful for having them as long as I did and that they were such great people.


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

RIP, db dad


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry for the loss of your father, Prayers and condolences to your family. I am sure God just needed another fishing partner.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss it is never easy when a love one move on to a better place but rest a sure he has all the time in the world to do what he loves now and he is in a good place with other loved one and friends. Just think of what kind of boat he has now and the fish that he is boating. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss Dwayne


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Prayers sent, sorry for your loss


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Loss my dad in 2002 to cancer, and my mother in 2012. It took a lot from me, but I stride to move forward. Remember the good times.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Condolences and prayers up for you


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Sorry for your loss , prayers sent


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Prayers sent and I truly feel for you.

My Father is 86 and well thank god but I know that I will not have him forever.

I hope he had a very full life.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Always remember the good times. Prayers sent.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. My prayers for you and your family.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been down that path as well DB. Prayers sent this morning to you and yours.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Condolences to you and your family, DB...

It's hard..but it happens to all of us...

RIP, Dad...


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the prayers and well wishes. 
I set in his boat in the slip last night and felt great peace.
Knowing that he was saved by grace thru faith and had his place in the Kingdom of Heaven
is comforting. 
I pray for those who don't have the hope of eternal life . I could not imagine 
a life without hope. 
God Bless all,


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry about your loss my freind.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Prayers for you and your family. I lost my dad little over a month ago. Still fresh in my mind.


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Our prayers go out for you and your family


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Our condolences. Prayers sent for your family. God Bless.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Prayers Going Up...


----------



## Fishnoob (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Praying for you and your family. Been there and it is hard.


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I will be praying for you and your family. It's has to be great knowing he was a god loving man.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry for your loss. praying for you and your family.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry for the loss well keep your family in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, dbullard. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. My prayers and condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Dwayne, you and your family will be in my prayers, God Bless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

So sorry for your loss DB. God bless.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

So sorry for your loss! Glad your dad had as many years of enjoyment, as he did, on Lake Livingston. Prayers lifted for God's Comfort and Peace as only He can truly give...


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

sorry for your loss. may he RIP...


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray that God give you and your family comfort, strength and peace during this time. Hold on to those awesome memories of your dad.


----------

